# thera brand tubes



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

has anyone tried the thera brand tubes and what color did you use


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have never tried them but I do know people seem to like the red ones.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I tried the red, green, blue and black. The blacks are too heavy for me. I shot the blue for a while but the green are now on my TruMark FS-1. The reds were a bit weak but maybe I could try shortening them a bit.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

cool thank you all for the help i will try the green ones


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------

